# nice quiet trapping forum



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a hardcore goose hunter and saw this forum way off in the corner during my fall visits. It is nice to get off of some of the larger sites for awhile, not saying they are bad. But its nice to be able to post something and get a response and be able to find it. i will be sure to check in more offten. I will start a new one!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree :beer:

Smitty


----------

